# New Jersey



## 618photo (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone in northern nj wanna meet up, maybe start a photo club? I know of a ton of places to either meet at or shoot at.


----------



## JCollins62 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey any interest in finding other shooters? I'm in South Jersey but always willing to drive for an interesting place to shoot. Have you ever been to the Lakota Wolf preserve? I'm thinking about going there sometime soon. 
Joe


----------



## 618photo (Sep 23, 2012)

I have been there, honestly it's not really worth the money unless you go on a photo excursion and get access behind the outer fence. But I think that is a little pricey. I know of some great places to shoot up here.


----------



## Paul Ron (Oct 2, 2012)

How far North are you.. Sussex, Vernon?

What are the fall colors like now?


----------

